# Happy belated 12th birthday my dear Riley!



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, February 17 used to be a triple birthday, my mom, Riley and his brother. Almost three years ago we lost his brother to hemangiosarcoma, so it was a double birthday this year.

Riley gave me a scare, a day before his birthday, the second coldest night of the winter he blew his back out in the yard, could not get up and come back into the house. So both of us spent the cold night outside, trying to keep Riley warm with blankets.

After a long round of steroids, things are much better, he can get upstairs with some assistance and also into mom's bed . The main birthday gift was the doubleback lift harness featured in the photos.

Attached some photos of the birthday boy from March


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy belated birthday riley,,,hes a handsome boy!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

After having lost his brother at 9.5, I am so immensely grateful that I get to enjoy my magnificent boy growing grey and a little wiser. Still a puppy in his mind and still chasing the ball and running around with giant 5-yard sticks.
It was a rough year with the bloat surgery and the stem cell treatment and every moment was precious and so well worth it.
Happy birthday my dear boy and my best friend!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! He looks like a wise soul Those harnesses work great..I had one for a 120 pound lab that helped quite a bit....I would have stayed outside with him too


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Happy 12th Birthday Riley! :birthday:
Very regal boy!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Riley thanks his friends, he knows he is handsome  
The harness is awesome, so much easier to help him up the stairs - so that he is not confined to the basement.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 12th Riley,you are very handsome! Daisy says " Hi fellow 12 year old,hope you had alot of fun and have alot more this year! I like your harness. Im asking for one to! Lucky says Happy B-Day big guy!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy 12th Birthday Handsome Riley!!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy 12th to a grand old gentleman!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday handsome, hope that it was a wonderful day.


----------



## JillyBean40 (Nov 8, 2011)

Awww.....he's soooo handsome. I love his face. Makes me want to give him lots of hugs. Happy Belated 12th Riley!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Riley wants to thank all his friends for the birthday wishes and wants to invite them to a virtual Birthday party on this bb thread. He would like to see pics of his friends and wishes Daisy a happy and healthy 12th!


----------

